# Reputable Breeders In Texas



## CharlieBear80

If I lived in Texas I'd be contacting these folks:

Scion Golden Retrievers - Texas Golden Retriever Breeder


----------



## txsue_383

We just picked up our third puppy from the breeder, Colleen Maddox at Dogwood Springs Golden Retrievers in Lindale which is between Dallas and Tyler. Her dogs are incredible but her prices have gone up since our first puppy we got from her back in '98. Our new baby was $1800. He is by far the fluffiest of the pups we bought from Dogwood Sprgs. Colleen's dogs have the best personalities and lately she has put great emphasis on the coat. Anyway, hope you find the breeder that works for you.


----------



## txsue_383

The website is dogwoodsprings.com


----------



## Christen113

Happy Hour Goldens will be breeding in the spring and she has a 6.5 month old puppy available now.


----------



## DanaRuns

I don't know where Kerrville is or if you're still looking for a puppy (it has been a month since you posted this and you haven't come back), but Emery Goldens near Houston just confirmed by x-ray some puppies due shortly. It's a nice breeding, imho. Emery has a Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/EmeryGoldens

Here is a link to the pedigree. Pedigree: Presto x Sapphire

The sire is Presto









And the dam is Sapphire.









I'd get in touch with Brianna. I know she has at least one puppy available as of today.


----------



## hvgoldens4

I agree with Pat Simpson of Scion goldens.


----------



## Tinkergoldens

*update thread? Reputable Breeders in Texas*

Anyone have input regarding Texas breeders : 
The Blair Farms-English Cream Golden Retrievers, Scion Golden Retreivers or Wyndance English-type Goldens? 

Is the Blair Farms any relation to Sydney Blair referred to in the 2014 negative postings? May just be an unfortunate same name situation.


----------



## LJack

The Blair Farms does not look like a good option. Lots of red flags, the biggest is hiding registered names that allow for health certification verification to be done. 

Wyndance has no information and apparently no dogs to breed. So maybe in a few years they might be an option. 

I personally would gladly contact Scion if I lived in your area.


----------



## ArkansasGold

There are many great breeders in Texas, Scion being one of them. 

Here are the websites of the breed clubs in Houston and DFW: GHGRC Breeder List & Dallas Fort Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club (breeder list: DFW Golden Retriever Breeders - Dallas Fort Worth Texas)


----------



## Ljilly28

Amica Goldens breeds some beautiful dogs in Texas, as well as Contigo Goldens and Blue Print Goldens. Texas is just full of beautiful retrievers.


----------



## Ashley P

Tinkergoldens said:


> Anyone have input regarding Texas breeders :
> The Blair Farms-English Cream Golden Retrievers, Scion Golden Retreivers or Wyndance English-type Goldens?
> 
> Is the Blair Farms any relation to Sydney Blair referred to in the 2014 negative postings? May just be an unfortunate same name situation.


The Blair Farms has their OFA links on their faq page. My cousin actually got a puppy from them and she’s the cutest little thing!! But they charge $3000 for their pups, which is too high for me.


----------



## LJack

Ashley P said:


> The Blair Farms has their OFA links on their faq page.


Except that they don’t have full and verifiable health certifications that meet the USA standards for ethical breeding. Both the dogs they have listed have deficiencent practictioner hearts. The boy has an expired eye certification since eyes need to be done annually. The girl has a hip preliminary report which is not and OFA certification which happens when adult (24 month or older) x-rays are submitted for a 3 expert rating. She has no elbow certification and no eye certification. Since they knew to get hips and elbows on the boy, it makes me wonder if her elbows were so bad the chose not to send them. Either way, the boy has 2 out of the 4 core health tests for responsible breeding and the mom has none that meet the basics. Add the $3000 price tag and I wouldn’t send my worst enemy there to buy. :frown2:


----------



## Ashley P

LJack said:


> Ashley P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Blair Farms has their OFA links on their faq page.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that they don’t have full and verifiable health certifications that meet the USA standards for ethical breeding. Both the dogs they have listed have deficiencent practictioner hearts. The boy has an expired eye certification since eyes need to be done annually. The girl has a hip preliminary report which is not and OFA certification which happens when adult (24 month or older) x-rays are submitted for a 3 expert rating. She has no elbow certification and no eye certification. Since they knew to get hips and elbows on the boy, it makes me wonder if her elbows were so bad the chose not to send them. Either way, the boy has 2 out of the 4 core health tests for responsible breeding and the mom has none that meet the basics. Add the $3000 price tag and I wouldn’t send my worst enemy there to buy. /images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
Click to expand...

Ah I see! The female isn’t 2 years old yet. I’m new to this, so I probably need to be more informed before replying! I didn’t find this board until after I got my pup, but I wish I had found it beforehand.


----------



## ArchersMom

Ashley P said:


> Ah I see! The female isn’t 2 years old yet. I’m new to this, so I probably need to be more informed before replying! I didn’t find this board until after I got my pup, but I wish I had found it beforehand.


Are you looking at Luna? That poor girl has had 2 litters of puppies before she was 2 years old  Still a puppy herself.


----------



## LJack

Ashley P said:


> I’m new to this


That is why I posted. 

This breeder’s site is designed to trick buyers into thinking these dogs are much more than they are. The girl I referenced about earlier is Aspen and she is old enough (by years) to have full certifications. Luna the mom she is currently advertising puppies out of I can’t even find her registered name on the site. So no one can verify if she has any certifications at all. 

And those amazing championships are through IABCA which is non-competitive and every dog entered walks away a Champion usually in 2 days if not 1. It is a practice and pay for title organization. Best of breed, group placements and Best in Show can have some value there depending on competition but the Championship itself is not anywhere near the UKC Championship and is like little Timmy’s drawings compared to Michelangelo when speaking about the AKC Championship. 

Most “English Cream” profit breeders are all about the marketing and taking advantage of less knowledgeable buyers who don’t know how to check inflated or inaccurate claims. There are good breeders that have this style in the USA but they would not be caught dead using the buyer exploiting marketing term “English Cream”, because they have quality Golden Retrievers.


----------



## ArchersMom

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?appnum=1852048

2 litters and still only a Prelim for Hips.


----------



## sbuehler

Hi! I just found this board and this thread. We had a Golden up until last May when she passed away at 13. I think I may finally be ready to get another one, but am shopping around for reputable breeders. We live in Plano and just read back on these posts. It looks like Scion Golden Retrievers got the most recommendations. Anyone have any recent experience with them? I filled out their questionnaire and am waiting for a response. I also contacted Colleen and Scott at Dogwood Springs.

Thank you for any input!


----------



## BrianO

sbuehler said:


> Hi! I just found this board and this thread. We had a Golden up until last May when she passed away at 13. I think I may finally be ready to get another one, but am shopping around for reputable breeders. We live in Plano and just read back on these posts. It looks like Scion Golden Retrievers got the most recommendations. Anyone have any recent experience with them? I filled out their questionnaire and am waiting for a response. I also contacted Colleen and Scott at Dogwood Springs.
> 
> Thank you for any input!


I recently drove to Texas from Indiana to get my second golden. Teresa McKenna at ElkCreek Goldens is an ethical breeder and an exceptional puppy rearer. She uses Avi Dog socialization and testing. I don’t know of any litters in the works, but if you are looking for a reputable breeder, she would be worth the wait. She has a beautiful male who just got his grand champ so she might be able to lead you to a litter that he sires. She does have a website and a FB page.

Good luck!


----------



## puddles everywhere

Google the GR group in Dallas (DFW)... they have a breeder referral site. But whoever you choose be sure & check for UTD OFA clearances. Colleen Maddox is a sweetheart, her dogs are wonderful but check eyes carefully back several generations. She has uveal cyst, cataracts, distichiasis and PU in her lines. I have one of her girls, wonderful dog but cannot pass an eye clearance. She has all three problems & more but so far no PU. 

Scion and Amica are really great breeders but down around the Austin area. Dogwood Springs is near Tyler but the referral page has at least a dozen breeders in the Dallas/Lavon/Plano area.


----------



## sbuehler

BrianO said:


> I recently drove to Texas from Indiana to get my second golden. Teresa McKenna at ElkCreek Goldens is an ethical breeder and an exceptional puppy rearer. She uses Avi Dog socialization and testing. I don’t know of any litters in the works, but if you are looking for a reputable breeder, she would be worth the wait. She has a beautiful male who just got his grand champ so she might be able to lead you to a litter that he sires. She does have a website and a FB page.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much! I will look up ElkCreek Goldens also and am in no hurry. If a breeder is worth the wait, then I will wait! Thanks again!


----------



## sbuehler

puddles everywhere said:


> Google the GR group in Dallas (DFW)... they have a breeder referral site. But whoever you choose be sure & check for UTD OFA clearances. Colleen Maddox is a sweetheart, her dogs are wonderful but check eyes carefully back several generations. She has uveal cyst, cataracts, distichiasis and PU in her lines. I have one of her girls, wonderful dog but cannot pass an eye clearance. She has all three problems & more but so far no PU.
> 
> Scion and Amica are really great breeders but down around the Austin area. Dogwood Springs is near Tyler but the referral page has at least a dozen breeders in the Dallas/Lavon/Plano area.



Thank you! I am just getting started researching breeders within driving distance (and the Austin area qualifies). We got lucky with Jenny - she was the perfect dog, but we didn't get her from a breeder. Frankly, I'm a little nervous about dealing with breeders, but I'm thinking this is the route I want to go with our next Golden. Thank you again!


----------



## sbuehler

puddles everywhere said:


> Google the GR group in Dallas (DFW)... they have a breeder referral site. But whoever you choose be sure & check for UTD OFA clearances. Colleen Maddox is a sweetheart, her dogs are wonderful but check eyes carefully back several generations. She has uveal cyst, cataracts, distichiasis and PU in her lines. I have one of her girls, wonderful dog but cannot pass an eye clearance. She has all three problems & more but so far no PU.


I talked to a lady who works with Colleen (Billie) yesterday. I think she runs her own business separate from Dogwood Springs, but works closely with Colleen. She told me she has an upcoming litter and I spent most of this afternoon researching and double-checking the information she provided me. You are spot on when you told me to check the eyes carefully. Here is what I found and would love to know your take on this.

Sprite's eye test came back "Normal" in Sep18, but the one before that was in Jun17 and that was "NORMAL W/BREEDER OPTIONS NOTED
C1:Corneal Dystrophy - Epithelial/Stromal" and the one test before that in Aug16 said, "NORMAL W/BREEDER OPTIONS NOTED D1:Uveal Cyst".

Since the most recent one is normal, is that the one I should weigh the most or should every previous test be considered? I only ask because Sprite's litter is with Nick and Nick's eye test in Jan19 showed "NORMAL W/BREEDER OPTIONS NOTED
E1:Cataract - Suspect Not Inherited". That result goes back several years and his first eye test showed "NORMAL W/BREEDER OPTIONS NOTED D1:Uveal Cyst"

I read in these forums that although they passed the eye tests, they should not be "doubled-up". Thoughts? Everything else seems to check out.

I'm still learning, so I apologize for any misinterpretation of the OFA reports in this post (OFA links below).

The last question doesn't have to do with Sprite's litter, but with another breeder I've spoken to. Her dam shows hips to be "Fair", so that a deal-breaker? Thank you so much!

Sprite
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1774666

Nick:
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1532360


----------



## puddles everywhere

Billie Cannon is a wonderful lady and yes they have bred together for years. I believe she raises horses and has a ranch near Tyler. Most of her own dogs do therapy work. She often lectures and is just a delightful person. I have a friend with one of her dogs... They have discovered a heart murmur that must be monitored yearly. Think it was discovered at age 6. With limited exercise it seems to be ok and so far no medication required but if she plays with their other dog too hard she starts having problems, tongue starts turning blue and heart rate goes up as the heart is having to work really hard and she can't catch her breath.
Not sure this dog has ever had it's eyes examined so who knows if this is also a problem.

When looking at eye clearances (and Colleen is pretty good about keeping up with k9data/ofa) you need to be looking at more than just the sire and dam. People here will be happy to help you but look on OFA.org and look at several generations (at least 4) and all the siblings/half siblings. Because there are eye issues you need to see if any of the offspring have problems and look closely at the sire of Billie's litter. If the sire is one of Colleen's dogs you want to make sure the same issues don't run in both lines.


----------



## sbuehler

I am relieved to read such a good review for Billie! She sounded really nice and very knowledgeable with I spoke with her. Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions. I'm off to research more on Sprite and Nick...


----------



## mylissyk

sbuehler said:


> ...
> The last question doesn't have to do with Sprite's litter, but with another breeder I've spoken to. Her dam shows hips to be "Fair", so that a deal-breaker? Thank you so much!


Fair is passing for Hips. It means there is no hip dysplasia.

The OFA classifies hips into seven different categories: Excellent, Good, Fair (all within Normal limits), Borderline, and then Mild, Moderate, or Severe (the last three considered Dysplastic).


----------



## puddles everywhere

Nick is my girls grandpa
You can see that he has uveal cyst & cataracts... his dam had PU. She failed the last eye exam but she was older so don't know if this is because of the uveal cyst or age related.
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1532360 (eye history)

Sprite also has uveal cyst and C1:Corneal Dystrophy - Epithelial/Stromal I would need to research this one.....
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1774666 (eye history)

I would be very cautious but my perspective is tainted because of all the issues we have had. To me this is doubling up on a problem. Maybe one of the breeders with more knowledge & experience can offer a less bias opinion. I haven't checked the relatives.


----------



## Prism Goldens

puddles everywhere said:


> Nick is my girls grandpa
> You can see that he has uveal cyst & cataracts... his dam had PU. She failed the last eye exam but she was older so don't know if this is because of the uveal cyst or age related.
> https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1532360 (eye history)


She appears to have PU. That's a fail in anyone's view.
OP do some research.


----------



## sbuehler

mylissyk said:


> Fair is passing for Hips. It means there is no hip dysplasia.
> 
> The OFA classifies hips into seven different categories: Excellent, Good, Fair (all within Normal limits), Borderline, and then Mild, Moderate, or Severe (the last three considered Dysplastic).


Thank you - exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## sbuehler

puddles everywhere said:


> Nick is my girls grandpa
> You can see that he has uveal cyst & cataracts... his dam had PU. She failed the last eye exam but she was older so don't know if this is because of the uveal cyst or age related.
> https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1532360 (eye history)
> 
> Sprite also has uveal cyst and C1:Corneal Dystrophy - Epithelial/Stromal I would need to research this one.....
> https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1774666 (eye history)
> 
> I would be very cautious but my perspective is tainted because of all the issues we have had. To me this is doubling up on a problem. Maybe one of the breeders with more knowledge & experience can offer a less bias opinion. I haven't checked the relatives.


Yes, I saw I all that and I thought that was "doubling up" also, but with my very limited knowledge I wasn't sure. Thank you for your perspective - I very much appreciate it!


----------



## sbuehler

Prism Goldens said:


> She appears to have PU. That's a fail in anyone's view.
> OP do some research.


Thank you! And I will definitely continue my research. I have already learned so much in these past few days. I appreciated you and everyone else for taking the time to answer my questions!


----------



## Christen113

Hi! I'm in Houston and would be happy to try to help you find a puppy. Theresa Yeager has a litter now and might have something available but I'm not sure: Theresa Yeager
Silverhill Golden Retrievers
[email protected]
Silverhill Goldens ? Show and Working Goldens

The litter is her Rainier and Emma. You'll have to look them up in k9data and OFA but she is very, very nice and loves her dogs. 

As for the eye exams, I think some things just aren't visible on the day. I've seen a lot dogs have something like a uveal cyst or distichasis at one exam and the next year it's not detected. PU is definitely a fail and something I want to avoid but on other eye issues, I generally like to find out if it's ever been an issue for the dog and I usually take into account the age of onset as well. I do agree that I would prefer not to double up on any one issue though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Here is a thread from 2014 that discusses SilverHills you may want to look at. Although it's an old thread, there's still some good info in it. 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...eder-puppy/293602-tx-breeder-silverhills.html


----------



## sayoung

sbuehler said:


> Thank you! And I will definitely continue my research. I have already learned so much in these past few days. I appreciated you and everyone else for taking the time to answer my questions!


I spent extensive time chatting with both Billie and Colleen in my search over the last year, and ultimately took home one of Colleen's pups in February. Could not have been more pleased. Nick is also my girl's grandfather, and her mother (Taffy) checked out on all eye clearances. 

Of course do your research on Sire/Dam, but you could not be dealing with better people in both Billie and/or Colleen!


----------



## sbuehler

sayoung said:


> I spent extensive time chatting with both Billie and Colleen in my search over the last year, and ultimately took home one of Colleen's pups in February. Could not have been more pleased. Nick is also my girl's grandfather, and her mother (Taffy) checked out on all eye clearances.
> 
> Of course do your research on Sire/Dam, but you could not be dealing with better people in both Billie and/or Colleen!


Billie has two litters coming up Jeni and Blake (long waitlist) and then Sprite and Nick (the waitlist she put me on). She said if I don't make either of those then Colleen will have a litter with Taffy next (she didn't say who the sire was/would be). I'm happy to know you were happy with Billie/Colleen. We know a family who also has one of Colleen's pups and they are very satisfied.


----------



## sbuehler

Christen113 said:


> Hi! I'm in Houston and would be happy to try to help you find a puppy. Theresa Yeager has a litter now and might have something available but I'm not sure: Theresa Yeager
> Silverhill Golden Retrievers
> [email protected]
> Silverhill Goldens ? Show and Working Goldens
> 
> The litter is her Rainier and Emma. You'll have to look them up in k9data and OFA but she is very, very nice and loves her dogs.
> 
> As for the eye exams, I think some things just aren't visible on the day. I've seen a lot dogs have something like a uveal cyst or distichasis at one exam and the next year it's not detected. PU is definitely a fail and something I want to avoid but on other eye issues, I generally like to find out if it's ever been an issue for the dog and I usually take into account the age of onset as well. I do agree that I would prefer not to double up on any one issue though.


Thank you! Rainier is gorgeous! I noticed the same thing about the eyes - one year it may say "breeder option" and then the next year there is no breeder option. I will do some research on Silverhill too! Houston is a close enough drive for us too!


----------



## cfm

Thank you Stephen, I am glad you are happy with your little girl.


----------



## cfm

This is Colleen, 
Nick had cysts in 2013 and 2014. He has been clear of cysts every year since then and was checked again in February of this year. He does have a little punctate spot on his left eye that is not hereditary. 

Sprite was Normal with no breeder options at her last ophthalmologist checkup. At one point she did have something on her lens that Dr Ring(ophthalmologist) said was high cholesterol crystals deposited there. She suggested a food with less fat and Viola! She was normal at her next check up.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Thanks CFM for a better understanding, I'm still learning about uveal cyst and of course OFA is very black & white so doesn't give the entire context of what maybe going on. This of course is why potential buyers should always allow breeders to address concerns. All anyone of us on the forum can do is tell you what OFA has posted and why it's important to look at the history.

At one point I posted a dog from Billie had a heart murmur, this was a fact without full understanding of all that was involved. I suggested these people contact the breeder but no way to know if this was done. I also suggested in having an echo done and last time we spoke I believe it was scheduled but have not heard the results. Here again I should get all my information current before making a post and sorry if this caused concern to anyone. It was simply a fact... without knowing the diet or symptoms or anything else that may have contributed to this situation.


----------



## cfm

Thank you Puddles Everywhere. Billie contacted that person you knew with the puppy with the heart murmer. It turned out to be an innocent athletic murmer……...no problems at all. My son had one of those and it cleared up too.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

How much does a scion golden cost? It isn’t listed on the website but I applied anyways.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Cost? There is a saying that goes if you have to ask you shouldn't consider.
Texas is cheaper than most places, especially on the east & west coast but expect to pay $2,000 at least and probably more like $2500 to $2700.

But the quality of the puppy will be worth the cost. Good breeders breed according to the AKC breed standard. They will not have really long and lanky limbs as an adult, they grow to be the expect breed standard height. They will not have long snouts or miss placed or shaped ears or tails. They will come with generations of OFA health cleared history going back to Lord Tweedmouth... back to the beginning. They will have had professional temperament testing done at 7 weeks, wormed repeatedly according to the vets schedule. They will have a vet visit checking everything from the nose to tail to be sure there are no problems. They will have been started on potty training, nails & grooming, baths and car rides. They already have a ton of socialization and exposure to different things, people and surroundings. You will never have a golden that wants to bite, it will be built to do the job it was bred for... hunt, track, obedience, agility, rally or just be the best companion to your family. One of those dogs that fills your heart forever. Well as long as you provide the love and training. Even a well bred puppy doesn't speak people yet.

You can spend less and get less but my take on this is if you can't afford to get a golden that is well bred, save your money and adopt.... and get insurance. People/breeders that do nothing with their dogs but produce puppies & have no idea what a golden should be don't deserve my money... I'll rescue instead and save a life.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

That’s nice. My question is still valid and has absolutely no bearing on whether or not I can afford a $3,000 golden. That is neither here nor there nor anyone’s business. Many breeders are transparent about the price on the websites and this one in particular is not. Therefor my question.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Yes it is a valid question and what you can or chose to spend is up to you. There are quite a few really great breeders in TX. Check with the golden retriever clubs in Houston, Austin and/or Dallas and get some referrals. There are lots of dog shows as well in your area, go to the shows and see all the beautiful dogs, buy a program and it will give you the names of the breeders, their locations (some could be from as far away as Montana so check). Check out AKC.org and read the standard so you will what is correct, size & structure, coat.... all that information that will help you learn what you want in a dog and what you don't. This sight also gives information on show schedules. Be honest with yourself to know how much time you plan to spend with the dog so you can tell the breeder. They will help you pick the pup that will fit your lifestyle best. They want you to be happy with your puppy and want their puppy to be happy in their new home. Good luck on your hunt. It's easy to find puppies, the hard part is finding a really good breeder that breeds the type of dog you are looking for so take your time.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

Absolutely. Thanks so much. I feel blindsided by what I learned today about my breeder. I definitely need to think on this. I don’t want to settle.


----------



## Prism Goldens

To my mind, your breeder (the TLC people) is AT LEAST doing SOME clearances. But they are not doing sufficient ones for the heart, they are perhaps being transparent on the surface, but like on the heart- that clearance is useless for a Golden. It's not adequate. So what feels like transparency is really passing along inaccurate info to the puppy buyer. IF the TLC people were more than BYBs they would study Goldens and know that themselves. If someone brings living creatures into this world, they owe it to them to do the best possible job they can. It's not like one has to drive to NYC to get a correct heart clearance- there are show clinics, cardiologists, all manner of ways to get the right one. Maybe they don't know what's the right one? Well, that may be so- but that's where actually LEARNING before DOING comes into it. And asking someone actually involved in the breed rather than, say, a BYB stud dog owner who knows no more than they do themselves... They aren't the worst BYBs out there but they are also not even on the lowest rung of ethical breeders out there. And maybe I am just a very black and white person but it's this sort of nothing to nothing breeding that might break 8 pet families hearts each time they make a litter. SAS is nothing to scoff at- dogs drop dead with little warning . 

Plus there is the question of what they hope to produce with this breeding- neither of the animals are terribly correct, neither have good breed type, neither have a history of clearances or titles behind them (and whether you plan to title or not, you *do* want what a correct GR work ethic, temperament and type offer you, or you would just go to the shelter and get a yellow dog). Now this breeder is branching into what is commonly called English Cream type. Again, with no study of Golden Retrievers. You can bet if Erdoaliji Goldens in Romania is a reputable breeder, they aren't selling breeding stock to a BYB in Texas. Why even buy from an eastern Euro breeder if they are not approaching this Golden breeding thing from an income and not from an improvement standpoint? It's an easy answer. 
I think you are lucky you are so far down that list and I hope you can get your deposit back. It's unlikely they can legally keep it no matter what they say on the site. 
Re: Scion puppies. I dk what they run. Many breeders who have a long history in the breed do NOT publish pricing. Many such breeders also do not keep their sites updated lol!! And some do not ever put litters on their sites. Good breeders never have a problem selling puppies, and their sites are not geared to sales as much as to introducing their animals to the world and having a permanent record of their accomplishments. I haven't looked @ Scion's site but I would bet bucks that is the case w it. Puppies in TX do run less than the coastal states so I would guess around $2500. If you make inquiry, you should ask for availability of a pet from a show-bred litter. Don't ask about breeding rights, etc- do ask about any venues you are interested in exploring with your puppy (such as obedience or tracking) and expect (from a good breeder) to find a correct cardiac clearance, current eyes, hips and elbows all on OFA.


----------



## Christen113

Well bred puppies in Texas are typically $2500-$3000 now. I'm sure there are some that are less but for the most part, the reputable show breeders have ended up in that range. I haven't talked to Pat (Scion) lately but she was right there with everyone else several years ago and I would expect the same now.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Just out of curiosity- how much are the TLC puppies?
Because I'm pondering on Dana's thoughts re:them, and I like her description of [email protected] the bottom of second tier- but as I said earlier, at least they are doing clearances..just wish GR breeding were something they cared enough about to bother learning about correct clearances. 
If they run the same as a well-bred puppy, it'd be nuts to go with them not even from the standpoint of lacking correct clearances/history- I'd say that from the standpoint of the pedigree alone. But if they are $1200 or so, then that might be a better bet than some others... they are not the worst. Just not doing enough.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

Scion Golden’s is no longer breeding and completely irrelevant to share with prospective buyers. 

This is what Texas TLC had to say about the cardiologist
“When we had Harley’s OFA’s done we waited until she was 2yo. Hip & elbow can only be certified at 24mo or +. The cardiologist advised me that since he had no long term patient hx w/Harley he would have to do an echo (advanced cardiac OFA). He said if our vet had enough cardiac exp, that she would be better able to determine if Harley had ever had any anomalies. Since our vet Gad regularly seen Harley since 8wks old, and was qualified to to (reg) Cardiac OFA, we chose to do that. Harely’s Heart is checked regularly, if there ever is any anomaly, we then would do the echo. Some breeder’s chose only to do the advanced cardiac OFA, we don’t feel it’s necessary for Harley at this time.”


----------



## mylissyk

I'm sorry, but this breeder is feeding you a line. The heart exam SHOULD be an echo. 

Per the GRCA COE, heart exams must be done by a cardiologist, not a general practitioner.

https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/grca-code-of-ethics/

II. The following reports are acceptable for dogs residing in the U.S.:

Hips – a report from the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) or PennHIP at 24 months of age or older. Since PennHIP results are not automatically published, these results should be recorded in an approved online database as described above.
Elbows – a report from the OFA at 24 months of age or older.
Hearts – a report from a Diplomat of the American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine (Cardiology), at 12 months of age or older. Report should be recorded in an approved online database as described above.
Eyes – a report from a Diplomat of the American College of Veterinary Ophthalmology. Examinations should be done within 12 months prior to a breeding, and results should be recorded in an approved online database as described above.
Dogs that produce offspring should continue to have ophthalmology examinations on a yearly basis for their lifetime, and if the findings permit recertification, the results should continue to be recorded in an approved online database.
For frozen semen from deceased dogs, either an ophthalmology examination within 18 months of the date of death, or status that was in compliance with the Code of Ethics in effect at the time of the dog’s death, will be considered current.

Additionally, OFA guidelines state:

https://www.ofa.org/diseases/other-diseases/cardiac-disease

The Cardiac Exam
The clinical cardiac examination should be conducted in a systematic manner. The arterial and venous pulses, mucous membranes, and precordium should be evaluated. Heart rate should be obtained. The clinical examination should be performed by an individual with advanced training in cardiac diagnosis.

Board certification by the American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine, Specialty of Cardiology is considered by the American Veterinary Medical Association as the benchmark of clinical proficiency for veterinarians in clinical cardiology, and examination by a Diplomate of this specialty board is recommended. Other veterinarians may be able to perform these examinations, provided they have received advanced training in the subspecialty of congenital heart disease.

Types of Cardiac Exams:

Auscultation (listening with a stethoscope)
Echocardiograms


----------



## LJack

Miranda Gallegos said:


> This is what Texas TLC had to say about the cardiologist
> “When we had Harley’s OFA’s done we waited until she was 2yo. Hip & elbow can only be certified at 24mo or +. The cardiologist advised me that since he had no long term patient hx w/Harley he would have to do an echo (advanced cardiac OFA). He said if our vet had enough cardiac exp, that she would be better able to determine if Harley had ever had any anomalies. Since our vet Gad regularly seen Harley since 8wks old, and was qualified to to (reg) Cardiac OFA, we chose to do that. Harely’s Heart is checked regularly, if there ever is any anomaly, we then would do the echo. Some breeder’s chose only to do the advanced cardiac OFA, we don’t feel it’s necessary for Harley at this time.”


That right there is not what I would call transparent or caring. The Cardiologist heart has been part of the standard testing for breeding Goldens since 2011. That is not for no reason. We have sever heart issues in the breed not the least of which is SAS (Sub-aortic Stenosis) which can cause young healthy looking dogs to drop dead. It takes a Cardiologist to test Goldens because these breed specific issues are not likely to be reliably detected by a practitioner vet. 

I take it very seriously because one Cardiologist I know has failed a local stud dog who has a practitioner OFA Heart listed. OFA does not delist the original practitioner heart and the owner suppressed the release of the abnormal Cardiologist finding. 

This breeder likely didn’t want to pay the cost of an Echocardiogram or go to the effort to find another Cardiologist that would do the auscultation. Not what I would consider putting health first. 

And so you have reference, OFA has indicated they will stop practitioner hearts at sometime in the future. https://www.ofa.org/pdf/ACA_Announcement.pdf

So, a breeder claiming to care about health pays for the expensive Cardiologist exam even if it is the Echocardiogram and also stomachs the chance they might have to remove a breeding dog for a failure. 

If you really want to see if they truly believe there is no Cardiologist risk ask them to offer a 3 year warranty on the heart that would stipulate they would return your purchase price if the heart does not pass OFA Cardiologist certifications. My guess is they won’t because they know they are dealing with potential issues due to deficient testing. 

For what it is worth I agree they are not the worst but they certainly are not good either. If the pricing is in alignment with the deficiencies, say $1200-1500 then at least the pricing would be fair.


----------



## LJack

If you want to really find a good breeder, go to dog shows. It will get you noticed. Here is an upcoming show. https://www.apps.akc.org//apps/even...47.320769860.1566330154-1482965338.1565889223


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

Their dogs are are $1600 and come with a 2 year guarantee.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Miranda Gallegos said:


> Scion Golden’s is no longer breeding and completely irrelevant to share with prospective buyers.
> 
> This is what Texas TLC had to say about the cardiologist
> “When we had Harley’s OFA’s done we waited until she was 2yo. Hip & elbow can only be certified at 24mo or +. The cardiologist advised me that since he had no long term patient hx w/Harley he would have to do an echo (advanced cardiac OFA). He said if our vet had enough cardiac exp, that she would be better able to determine if Harley had ever had any anomalies. Since our vet Gad regularly seen Harley since 8wks old, and was qualified to to (reg) Cardiac OFA, we chose to do that. Harely’s Heart is checked regularly, if there ever is any anomaly, we then would do the echo. Some breeder’s chose only to do the advanced cardiac OFA, we don’t feel it’s necessary for Harley at this time.”


Heart exams come in three versions- one- practitioner. 
Practitioner clearances are perfectly fine for breeds that have no cardiac issues. That would not be Goldens.
Two and three cardiologist clearances. Auscultation is the first kind, and its acceptable per the Code IF DONE BY A CARDIOLOGIST, and Echo is the second kind- also done by a cardiologist not a specialist. 
What they are saying is a bunch of hooey. 'long term relationship w Harley'- that's hooey . Very few cardiologists have a relationship beyond the clearance. None of my dogs, for example, see the cardiologist who cleared them on any other occasion save the clearance visit. 
A relationship does not indicate an auscultation would be ok vs an echo if he didn't know the patient. The echo is gold standard but the CARDIOLOGIST is the important piece if one is going to get an auscultation clearance. And I'm sorry- I do not for one instant believe this breeder consulted w a cardiologist who then told the breeder that the pet vet she sees has as much skill as the cardiologist does due to relationship w Harley when the cardio has gone not only to vet school, but did an internship for a year and then a 3 year residency and then took boards - all to be able to do an adequate Golden auscultation. I just call hooey on that whole sentence. I do not believe this story and I feel sorry for all the puppy people who have been told this story.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Miranda Gallegos said:


> Their dogs are are $1600 and come with a 2 year guarantee.


does the warranty require you to return the dog you will love with all your heart in order to get help w $$ when dog fails something, or worse, requires a surgery?

That's no warranty at all if so. 
I like Laura's idea- ask them to warrant the heart without requiring return of the dog- and then the day that dog is 12 months old, you go to the cardio (ask @ that point, we'll find you one or a clinic) and pay the $250 or so it will cost to get an echo... to me, the BIGGEST worry you have aside from lacking breed type is the lack of any depth of clearances, and in particular, cardiac clearances. SAS is nothing to take a chance on. And these breeders can pony up and pay for a real heart clearance and no one here would be commenting so negatively if it is important to them to not do a disservice to the breed.


----------



## puddles everywhere

It has come to my attention that my opinions posted here have caused problems... sort of a trickle down effect. So I hope this post helps in some small way. Does my golden have serious and multiple eye issues, yes she does. Does this make me extremely sensitive to eye issues, you bet it does. Do I prefer breedings where there are no breeder options because of this, of course I do. Do I prefer to see dogs having breeder options bred to someone with normal history (referring to eyes) certainly. But honestly people, this is only one opinion not gospel. I have good reason to be overly concerned with eyes issues but this is in no way a personal attack on anyone or any kennel in this post. Is the breeder I got my girl from part of this discussion, no they are not. Would I ever use them again, no I would not.

Please consider the big picture when selecting your breeder and remember each pairing brings different things to the table. Look at OFA, look at history, talk to the breeders about any concerns you might have. Almost every good breeder has multiple females from many different lines and choose males to help improve those lines so information is going to change with each pairing. I believe every good breeder has had an issue with something at some point in their history and the good ones don't repeat the problems. That's how you improve the breed.

My wonderful girl with the eye problems did not come from a kennel mentioned in this post. Did one of the dogs in her history come from a breeder mentioned, yes but there are lots of other dogs after the shared dog that contributed to my girls problem. One dog didn't cause all my issues, neither did one kennel, it's an accumulative set of problems. Did any other dogs in her litter have a problem with eyes, I don't know... this is not information that was shared with me but can tell you I would love to know! Have any of those littermates had their eyes checked, again I have no idea. I was simply sharing my story, my dog, my concerns and nothing more. Did the breeder offer to take the puppy back, yes they did but must tell you this is a very special companion dog and so glad I didn't return her. She can't do the job I purchased her to do because of the eyes but she can do so many other things.

When I got my most recent pup did I study the lines, very carefully. Did I look at history going back decades for hips/elbows/hearts AND eyes of course. Did I get a healthy puppy this time, absolutely. She is everything I had hoped for with the last girl, exactly what I hope for everyone that gets a puppy. The two girls are an absolutely perfect pair together and couldn't be happier. 

So my position on looking closely at OFA remains the same. How I choose to review a pairing remains the same but is nothing more than my opinion from what I have learned. But remember this is a puppy, not a stove. Mother nature can surprise you sometimes but at least look and make the best decision you can with your breeder. If you don't trust the breeder you are talking to, look until you find one you do. Verify all information you are given on OFA. Honesty is always a sign of a good breeder.

This is what a public forum is all about... we all bring our experiences to share. Many on this forum have had problems with breeders or health issues with their new pups. Sharing different stories is to help people make better choices. But the final decision on a breeder or a puppy is yours and something you have to live with every day but hope our input in some way helps you have a wonderful experience with your new puppy.


----------



## Heart of Goldens

Glad to see Colleen posting here. We have two of her dogs and couldn’t be happier with them. Truly spectacular goldens and she was a joy to deal with (and selected the perfect dogs for us.) Saying “I love Colleen” for the effort she spent with us would be an understatement.


----------



## cfm

Thank you Phillip(Heart of Goldens), I appreciate you choosing to be part of the Dogwood Springs family! Here is a recent picture of Max and Lucy’s brother from their Dams previous litter.


----------



## dollym

I can recommend, very highly, NTX Goldens, Montague, Texas they have a wonderful website


----------



## Texas4fam

New here, and also looking for a breeder in Texas (North Texas) so saw this thread and see it's still active. Just when I think I have found a reputable breeder, I read something new to look for and I get nervous! I feel like I need everyone in this forum to hold my hand and give me a big green light with all their expertise! The breeder I have currently been fixated on is Creed Goldens out of Ft. Worth. https://www.creedgoldens.com/ I am worried I am overlooking things I shouldn't be. Admittedly, she has a very active presence on social media, keeping in constant contact with her buyers and I love seeing this. Her stud has all his information posted. I think the biggest thing that gives me pause, is she has 4 litters due around the same time...and they are all whelped/raised in the same home. They certainly seem like their Goldens are the light of their lives, but that seems like an amazing amount of chaos for even the most experienced! Would love some feedback, and maybe some firsthand experience with them if anyone has some! Thank you so much!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Creed's stud dog's eyes are out of date , Lyla (second litter on the page) has no OFA page at all- and I checked her name and number.
So she has no clearances. Kaiya's eyes are out of date and appears to have failed hips
Kondi also appears to have failed hips- and I will link her OFA page because her name is misspelled on the webpage- https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SR99929703 never understand people who don't know their dogs' names. 
Mylie has no clearances, and Lacie has only heart and eyes. When she took the ones in August 2019 for eyes, I wonder why she didn't do her stud dog- or if she did do him and did not want to mail it in. 

This is not a breeder I'd be spending any money with.


----------



## Texas4fam

See...this is why I posted! Thank you so much. I'm not sure I would have caught that on my own, because I get lost in all the abbreviations, dates, different sites, etc. I really appreciate it. This site is a wealth of information.


----------



## Jayfack27

Texas4fam said:


> New here, and also looking for a breeder in Texas (North Texas) so saw this thread and see it's still active. Just when I think I have found a reputable breeder, I read something new to look for and I get nervous! I feel like I need everyone in this forum to hold my hand and give me a big green light with all their expertise! The breeder I have currently been fixated on is Creed Goldens out of Ft. Worth. https://www.creedgoldens.com/ I am worried I am overlooking things I shouldn't be. Admittedly, she has a very active presence on social media, keeping in constant contact with her buyers and I love seeing this. Her stud has all his information posted. I think the biggest thing that gives me pause, is she has 4 litters due around the same time...and they are all whelped/raised in the same home. They certainly seem like their Goldens are the light of their lives, but that seems like an amazing amount of chaos for even the most experienced! Would love some feedback, and maybe some firsthand experience with them if anyone has some! Thank you so much!


I am in the same boat here near fort hood, Texas. I feel like I have been researching breeders for so long now. I just want to come out with a healthy puppy. Half the breeders I email I get no response either.


----------



## sbuehler

Texas4Fam and Jayfack27 - I just want to jump in and say I was in your same boat about 6 months ago (you can even see my first post in this thread). I was fortunate enough to find these forums and found that quickly that I had a lot to learn! 



The folks here are sooooo knowledgeable - listen to them and follow their advice, they know what they are talking about. The best piece of advice I received (other than do your research!) was that it is worth a trip out of state if necessary to get a good puppy. Of course, that may not be necessary, but don't pass up a potentially good litter just because the breeder is not in Texas. For us, we went to St. Louis (we live in Plano) to get our girl. Josie is 15 weeks old now and such a joy. She is healthy, beautiful and has been easy to train (she is so smart). She and her siblings were so well cared for during their first 8 weeks of life that it was a seamless transition when we brought her home to Texas.


Good luck!


----------



## Christen113

I'm in Houston but would be happy to help you find some good breeders nearby. Austin, Dallas and Houston have some great breeders. This is also a great place to start so you know what to look for (like clearances, for instance). Always verify clearances on OFA's website as well--and it is never offensive to a responsible breeder to be asked about clearances.


----------



## Christen113

Here's a list that appears to be fairly up to date of responsible breeders in the DFW area: 

Golden Retriever Breeders - Dallas Fort Worth Texas



Elaborating a bit more on Creed--but I would be very wary of any breeder that refers to themselves as "premiere" and offers shipping across the United States. Additionally, most reputable breeders won't have nearly that many litters at any given time, nor will they all be using the same stud dog.


----------



## Texas4fam

Thank you for the added info and support! I emailed Creed twice asking for some information on the issues brought up. Crickets. Very disappointing - scratched another one off the list.


----------

